# Solved: How to install XP driver for 3Com HomeConnect WebCAM



## Wayner100 (Nov 28, 2008)

This old digital webcam worked fine running ME, but lacks a driver for my current XP OS. I have the original 3Com Installation CD, and I've tried downloading the free Vicam6858.exe driver for XP, but the camera still won't work at all. I'm unsure whether the original installation CD should be run at all, since the Vicam download says to remove the incompatible utilities software when it finds it there. Detailed instructions of how to reinstall the software and update the driver to XP for this webcam would be appreciated.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi and welcome. Do not run the disk you have now.

Download the XP drivers and run only that.

Go to add/remove programs, and if you see the camera software there, remove it.


----------



## Wayner100 (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks AcaCandy!  Since it took me a long time to find background on this problem, for the record and the benefit of other novices, here's what I did: Since the old 3Com software would not remove entirely using Control Panel's Add/Remove, I instead did a System Restore to the day before I had reloaded my old 3Com installation CD. Then I downloaded the free ViCAM6858.EXE driver for XP. As a precaution I did not connect the camera's USB at this time, since it was very finicky about that with the original installation. I also prepared to switch ports with another of my USB devices, as a read this sometimes helps. I let ViCAM's download do a restart without the camera connected. Then I manually shut down, connected the camera's USB at my leisure, and restarted. The Wizard detected the new camera device and led me through an install. But this time I did not insert the original 3Com installation CD when prompted, but just let Windows search for the software. It found it fine. I started the camera by going to Programs and finding the ViCAM folder, and clicking the execution file. Skype, here I come!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Great! Thanks for the follow up. You can mark your thread solved right above your first post.


----------



## Wayner100 (Nov 28, 2008)

My initial euphoria over getting the old 3Com webcam working was deflated when I tried to use it on Skype. No video, whether the camera was left running in the background or shutdown. A search for 3Com HC connection problems on the Skype Community forum showed I was not alone. The fix they suggested was installing the freeware program SplitCam. Hope renewed, I downloaded SplitCam 4.2. Unfortunately it wouldn't recognize the 3Com camera either. But SplitCam's tech support came through with an easy solution: make sure no other program is started before SplitCam. I shut down my memory resident Sony PicturePackage, and voi·là, the camera was recognized by SplitCam, which also made it work with Skype. Only took 4 days of research to avoid spending $30 on a new webcam with a decent driver!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

The road sometimes is long  Glad you are finally fixed, hopefully


----------

